# Most fat round sound depth plugin



## JEPA (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello community,

I am on the search of the Most Round Fat Sound Depth Plugin (Channel Strips specially). The next list is what I am considering as the most round fat sound plugins, I am thankful if you complement it, thanks:


Sonimus Britson
Sonimus Satson
Plugin Alliance Lindell 80 Series
Kush Omega 458A
AA Gold3
AA Cream2
Sonimus Burnley 73 (Neve 1073)
Noiseash Need 31102
SlickEQ GE
TBProAudio CS3301/5501
PSP Infinistrip with the E27
Waves NLS
Waves TG12345 channelstrip
Waves Abbey Road TG Mastering
Waves Scheps 73 (Neve)
Waves Schep Omnichannel
IK Multimedia EA-PA and PB
Kazrog True Iron
Plugin Alliance Elysia Karacter
Plugin Alliance Blackbox HG-2
Softube Harmonics
Acustica Honey
Slate VTM
Klanghelm SDRR
Plugin Alliance SPL TwinTube
Sonnox Inflator
Waves mixhub
I know some compressors that would add to the list for depth and dimension:


Plugin Alliance Shadow Hills Class A Compressor
AA Erin ch.strip/compressor
AA El Rey compressor
IK Multimedia Vintage Tube Compressor/Limiter Model 670
Tone Projects Unisum (I have heard good things about it, somebody could report?)
DMG Audio TrackComp, which emulates a few different compressors.
Klanghelm MJUC
Klanghelm DC8C3
If we get the list completed I would want to know your choice for the #1 🏆🥇

*Edit*: editing list, sorry un-alphabetical


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 14, 2020)

Most of it depends on what you put into a plugin.

458a is bright to me - I never use it vs TWK or even N, but REDDI is more about the bass by far

Lindell 80 seems solid

Noiseash Need 31102 (on sale now) is a Neve console emulation- not a 1073

Sonimus Burnley 73 (Neve 1073)

Most EQs that can move musically - such as SlickEQ GE (which can also add harmonics).

TBProAudio CS3301/5501

Low end enhancers of various brands

Im guessing PSP Infinistrip with the E27 etc


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 14, 2020)

Waves NLS, Mike console (EMI) on all channels and masterbus

Waves TG12345 channelstrip + Waves Abbey Road TG Mastering on the 2-bus

all ooze Round Warmth to me


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 14, 2020)

Also a Britson fan 

A few other favorites. (Keep in mind _round_ is subjective) :

True Iron
Elysia Karacter
Blackbox HG-2
Softube Harmonics
Acustica Honey
Slate VTM


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Also a Britson fan
> 
> A few other favorites. (Keep in mind _round_ is subjective) :
> 
> ...


The True Iron one was recently suggested to me in the “Tape Emulation” thread and I can now wholeheartedly say YES

Edit: I even think that @jcrosby was the one that put me on this path! Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 15, 2020)

Waves Scheps 73 (Neve)
Waves Schep Omnichannel

A lot of IKM T-RackS stuff really, such as:

-Vintage Tube Compressor/Limiter Model 670
-EA-PA and PB

Klanghelm SDRR *)
Plugin Alliance SPL TwinTube *)

*) only just have these, YMMV
Edit: corrected a misspell in Andrew Scheps’ name. Such a nice fellow.


----------



## sathyva (Jul 17, 2020)

Acustica Audio Cream 2
Acustica Audio Gold 3


----------



## method1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Not sure what you mean by "depth" in this context, I assume you mean the mythical "3D" sound that people talk about 

This is the stuff I tend to use most often lately.

Channel strips:
Waves mixhub is really good.
PSP Infinistrip
Lindell 80

Saturation:

Zynaptiq Intensity
Sonnox Inflator
Fabfilter Saturn 2
Kazrog True Iron
Kush Audio TWK
Recently found this freebie that sounds surprisingly nice: https://www.accentize.com/PreFET

Compressors:
Softube Weiss DS1-MK3 - has a lovely tone, possibly my favourite.
Tone Projects Unisum
Vertigo VSC-3
DMG Audio TrackComp, which emulates a few different compressors.
Goodhertz Vulf Compressor - super fat!
Empirical Labs Arouser

Honorable mentions:
Airwindows Desk & BussColors
Fuse Audio VCL-25A
SSL Native Channel Strip
Waves AR TG Mastering Desk
Waves Vitamin


----------



## JEPA (Jul 20, 2020)

method1 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "depth" in this context, I assume you mean the mythical "3D" sound that people talk about


exactly..



sathyva said:


> Acustica Audio Cream 2
> Acustica Audio Gold 3


Cream now on flash sale -55%. Worth it?


----------



## method1 (Jul 20, 2020)

JEPA said:


> exactly..
> 
> 
> Cream now on flash sale -55%. Worth it?



Cream doesn't have 48khz samples, so if you work at 48khz it's going to be a problem.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 20, 2020)

method1 said:


> Cream doesn't have 48khz samples, so if you work at 48khz it's going to be a problem.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 20, 2020)

Acustica's El Rey compressor is the roundest fattest compressor I've worked with. In fact, some folks complain that it adds too much bottom end to the sound - but that can always be rolled off with an EQ. But it just makes everything sound fuller.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 20, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Acustica's El Rey compressor is the roundest fattest compressor I've worked with. In fact, some folks complain that it adds too much bottom end to the sound - but that can always be rolled off with an EQ. But it just makes everything sound fuller.


I have it already! I have heard a Cream demo sometime ago in YT from a brass band and the sound was fantastic. It’s a shame it doesn’t deliver in 48kHz...


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 20, 2020)

Also another thumbs up for Waves NLS. Depending on the material, I've gotten great sound out of all three profiles (Spike, Mike, and Nevo). On a project I was mixing recently, Nevo just filled everything out and added a low-end depth that I was unable to achieve otherwise.

I know NLS is an older plugin, but it still delivers great results, and best of all, it's extremely light on CPU.


----------



## method1 (Jul 20, 2020)

poetd said:


> Nothing mythical.
> 
> We use reverb to add depth to a mix (closer or further away from the listener) all the time.
> 
> ...



I get it, I just think it's a bit of an overused adjective. 
A "3D" sound could be achieved with the stock plugins in most DAWs.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 20, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Also another thumbs up for Waves NLS. Depending on the material, I've gotten great sound out of all three profiles (Spike, Mike, and Nevo). On a project I was mixing recently, Nevo just filled everything out and added a low-end depth that I was unable to achieve otherwise.
> 
> I know NLS is an older plugin, but it still delivers great results, and best of all, it's extremely light on CPU.


I may or may not repeat myself, since I have almost typed this ^ exact same story recently in some thread or other. May even have been my “own” thread about tape emulation. But I can very much confirm this. NLS is still an awesome plugin, that I can put as an insert on loads of tracks and the 2-bus with totally acceptable CPU performance. I liked the Mike setting the best (EMI) which then spawned my love for the Waves Abbey Road range. TG12345 is a very nice effect as well!


----------



## JEPA (Jul 21, 2020)

So, I updated the list the best I could taking into account the subjectivelly "round" "fat" "3D" factor. Do we have now a #1? Which would be the #1 if you had to choose only one?


----------



## JEPA (Jul 21, 2020)

poetd said:


> No 1 plugin suits every application imo.
> 
> I found True Iron spectacular at times on Drums and Bass, but annoying on piano's and strings for example.
> Sometimes you want colour with it, sometimes clean.
> ...


Thanks for enhancing the list. Is Pulsar Mu a compressor?


----------



## JEPA (Jul 21, 2020)

poetd said:


> No 1 plugin suits every application imo.
> 
> I found True Iron spectacular at times on Drums and Bass, but annoying on piano's and strings for example.
> Sometimes you want colour with it, sometimes clean.
> ...


I don’t have UAD, somebody must give account then..


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

My number #1: Waves NLS (just did a quick re-read - sorry for posting this twice / now for the third and final time, I promise!)

Runner up: Kazrog True Iron. I have only recently acquired it (via advice in a thread with similar content to this one) but I now put it on every insert. It has that certain "je ne sais quoi", let's call it 3D haha.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 21, 2020)

I have started this thread seeking more alternatives than I have. From my own plugins till yet my #1 combination is:

PA Shadow Hills Class A
AA Erin
Waves AR TG Mastering
if only #1 AA Erin

The “fat” plugins I have till yet:

Klanghelm MJUC
PA Shadow Hills Class A
Waves AR Collection
AA Erin
AA Big Ceil
AA Celestial
AA El Rey
Kush Audio Omega 458A
PA Channel G ?
Sonnox Inflator
...
That’s because I’m seeking alternatives. I had then missing Waves NLS and Kazrog True Iron!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

If you already have and use Waves' AR collection one could argue whether the Mike setting of NLS would still have much added value (when compared to using TG channel strip on your inserts for instance). But it would still give you an opportunity to add a Neve and SSL sound as well. Very useful plugin for me. True Iron has been a revelation, it has a nice preset called "orchestral glue" which by now has become my go to setting. Still learning about Klanghelm, which also has a very happy and vocal user base, which to me usually is a good indicator of potential usefulness.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> If you already have and use Waves' AR collection one could argue whether the Mike setting of NLS would still have much added value (when compared to using TG channel strip on your inserts for instance). But it would still give you an opportunity to add a Neve and SSL sound as well. Very useful plugin for me. True Iron has been a revelation, it has a nice preset called "orchestral glue" which by now has become my go to setting. Still learning about Klanghelm, which also has a very happy and vocal user base, which to me usually is a good indicator of potential usefulness.


I have the PA Channel G but with it I haven’t reach a fat sound. I have to learn more about it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I have the PA Channel G but with it I haven’t reach a fat sound. I have to learn more about it.


The SSL "sound" is more transparent to me, with way more highs and shimmering sheen than the EMI / TG stuff, which I'd argue sounds "fat". But it is very difficult to use words that can have a different meaning from one person to the next, let alone the actual experience of a sound is totally subjective and very personal. I like the Waves CLA Mixhub (which did get a mention) for what it is, but I would not call its effect "fat", whereas really driving a bit of "Mike" saturation in the mix with NLS does sound fat to my ears. But these are distinctions that may have very little meaning to other people's ears.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 21, 2020)

I understand that the G channel is used more for e-guitars and mid frequency response instruments. With guitars I have good results, but I have to explore more. My questions are more on the orchestral side.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

JEPA said:


> My questions are more on the orchestral side.


Agreed. And yes, my suggestions were done with orchestral arrangements as the main goal.


----------



## method1 (Jul 21, 2020)

You should check out Weiss DS1-MK3 and Unisum.
Both on the cleaner side, unisum has some saturation options, both of them have very classy tone and depth.


----------



## JEPA (Jul 21, 2020)

method1 said:


> You should check out Weiss DS1-MK3 and Unisum.
> Both on the cleaner side, unisum has some saturation options, both of them have very classy tone and depth.


I have read Unisum is top and is for some engineers the best “analog” algo in the market, and Weiss is very clean


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 21, 2020)

Somebody should make a plugin called "Warm, Fat & Round".
With 3 knobs of course: Warm, Fat and Round.
It would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## method1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Ploytec Aroma Plugin


Aroma for VST, AU and AAX not only adds elegance to your music, Aroma makes it shine, sounding simply sensational.



www.ploytec.com





How about salt, sugar, chili & pepper?


----------



## clisma (Jul 21, 2020)

method1 said:


> Ploytec Aroma Plugin
> 
> 
> Aroma for VST, AU and AAX not only adds elegance to your music, Aroma makes it shine, sounding simply sensational.
> ...


This one is very good. Had it for over a year in solid use. It rarely disappoints.


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 24, 2020)

I also dream of a warmthinator. I mean that subtle warmth vibe thing but taken to 11. Maybe it can't be done? IDK

I think it's already been said but (of course) what you feed in really matters. I'm a bit obsessed with adding warmth to strings - big, ensemble sustain string patches with lots of Sonnox Inflator...

I've been playing about with ProAudioDSP DSM trying to conjure even more "digital warmth" but IDK WTF I'm doing 🙃

+1 for Klanghelm stuff and Vertigo VSM 3 also... but I'm still searching for more warmth...


----------



## clisma (Jul 24, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> I've been playing about with ProAudioDSP DSM trying to conjure even more "digital warmth" but IDK WTF I'm doing 🙃


I really like this one but don’t generally think of it to “warm” things up. It’s rather tricky to use until you have spent solid time with it, but for that certain “polish” on the master bus it’s really quite something. I suppose you could try to warm it up a bit with the controls, but I don’t think I would reach for this for that purpose.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 24, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> I also dream of a warmthinator. I mean that subtle warmth vibe thing but taken to 11. Maybe it can't be done? IDK
> 
> I think it's already been said but (of course) what you feed in really matters. I'm a bit obsessed with adding warmth to strings - big, ensemble sustain string patches with lots of Sonnox Inflator...
> 
> ...



If you want strings coated with jelly, have you tried Liquidsonics reverbs?

Have you tried Lindell 354e or Series 80 with oversampling engaged? Or maybe Kush AR-1 turned to dark?

Have you considered hardware instead of so much money on software? Like an Acidbox3? I just grabbed one after the price was reduced a little so I can have the choice to use it as an insert for any softsynth (or hardware synth). It has a 12db filter, but it’s likely too “gritty” for delicate symphonic work. It works as a stereo saturation unit and the filter and LFO etc can be bypassed (it’s not a synth, though the filter can self oscillate and make a drum beat).


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a Neve 1073 dpa hardware preamp which I obviously use for mic recordings. Recently I tried it also as an external fx on the two bus. This does a lot of what I have been trying to achieve with plug ins before in terms of warming up the whole thing much better imo.


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 25, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> If you want strings coated with jelly, have you tried Liquidsonics reverbs?



Only the free reverberate LE - which is lovely. The full LiquidSonics plugins are all so tempting - I have almost pulled the trigger on Seventh Heaven so many times! I seem to use R2 and VintageVerb mostly. Sometimes Pro-R. But yeah - LiquidSonics are on my wish list! Good point: I need to pay more attention to reverb. 



vitocorleone123 said:


> Have you tried Lindell 354e or Series 80 with oversampling engaged? Or maybe Kush AR-1 turned to dark?



My only Lindell is the PA TE-100 but I'm liking it a lot. 354e is on my radar now! - I'll give it a demo so im ready when the next sale comes around. Kush are interesting - I was aware of Clariphonic but not AR-1. Might pony up for the subscription to try them out.



vitocorleone123 said:


> Have you considered hardware instead of so much money on software? Like an Acidbox3? I just grabbed one after the price was reduced a little so I can have the choice to use it as an insert for any softsynth (or hardware synth). It has a 12db filter, but it’s likely too “gritty” for delicate symphonic work. It works as a stereo saturation unit and the filter and LFO etc can be bypassed (it’s not a synth, though the filter can self oscillate and make a drum beat).



I wish I could afford hardware... one day maybe...


----------



## JEPA (Jul 29, 2020)

Guys, now Acustica Audio Green 4 is out! And the compressor is killing it... I am thinking seriously of getting this at intro price...


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 29, 2020)

method1 said:


> Ploytec Aroma Plugin
> 
> 
> Aroma for VST, AU and AAX not only adds elegance to your music, Aroma makes it shine, sounding simply sensational.
> ...


Thank you for making me aware of this plugin - I'd never heard of it before. After reading the almost unanimous glowing endorsements on Gearslutz (usually a snakepit where folks torpedo plugins for the slightest flaws) I got the demo, and was instantly convinced to purchase.

Fundamentally, Aroma does the same thing as other multi-faceted saturation plugins, like Saturn. But the WAY it does it is so elegant, fun, easy, and effective. So happy to have this in my arsenal!


----------



## labornvain (Jul 29, 2020)

Audiothing Valves
United Plugins FireCobra

2 of my faves.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 11, 2020)

this is released:





NEOLD V76U73


An emulation of the Telefunken V76 preamp and U73 compressor of the 1950s.




www.plugin-alliance.com


----------



## Tronam (Jan 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> If you already have and use Waves' AR collection one could argue whether the Mike setting of NLS would still have much added value (when compared to using TG channel strip on your inserts for instance). But it would still give you an opportunity to add a Neve and SSL sound as well. Very useful plugin for me. True Iron has been a revelation, it has a nice preset called "orchestral glue" which by now has become my go to setting. Still learning about Klanghelm, which also has a very happy and vocal user base, which to me usually is a good indicator of potential usefulness.


Thank you for all of these recommendations. Regarding True Iron, do you mainly like to run it on the mix buss or on individual tracks? Do you try to mimic an analog signal chain that might put transformers like this early or do you prefer later in the signal flow? I'm still trying to understand how best to use these types of plugins that are individually subtle, but become more interesting in a cumulative way.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 5, 2021)

Tronam said:


> Thank you for all of these recommendations. Regarding True Iron, do you mainly like to run it on the mix buss or on individual tracks? Do you try to mimic an analog signal chain that might put transformers like this early or do you prefer later in the signal flow? I'm still trying to understand how best to use these types of plugins that are individually subtle, but become more interesting in a cumulative way.


I typically have True Iron on all inserts AND the two bus. Just to create as many non linearities as possible. Like you already imply, to my ear the cumulative effect is key here


----------



## el-bo (Jan 5, 2021)

My vote goes to the Lindell plugins, via PluginAlliance; Specifically, their 'Series 80' channel-strip and the 354e Multi-band compressor. The te-100 is also a great EQ, with one of the sweetest bottom-ends i've ever heard (Will probably buy it in the next run of sales)


----------



## el-bo (Jan 5, 2021)

poetd said:


> For the money on that list I'd back everything Klanghelm - MJUC, DC8C3 and even SDRR.
> So much ground covered there by those 3, all top quality and insanely low prices.


Absolutely!


----------



## labornvain (Jan 7, 2021)

Surprised no one has mentioned the Pultec EQP - 1A or one of its many incarnations.

I think I have about 6 of these plugins, my current favourite being the NoiseAsh Rule Tech Heritage Pro.

Or maybe the Kuassa Eve one. It's really good.

And of course Waves PuigTech version .

Anyway these are the holy Grail 's of warm and fat and round. I think they even add a bit of that mythical 3-D effect.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 7, 2021)

method1 said:


> Ploytec Aroma Plugin
> 
> 
> Aroma for VST, AU and AAX not only adds elegance to your music, Aroma makes it shine, sounding simply sensational.
> ...


This thing's actually pretty awesome


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 8, 2021)

Since it hasn't been mentioned so far: Waves Doubler. This plugin comes with ....loads of presets/starting points from subtle to pretty crazy and together with the usual suspects (eq, sat., comp.) sees a lot of use in my tracks to thicken up single instruments/vocals or to make them stand out more, etc...


----------



## JEPA (Jan 9, 2021)

I have recently demoed Mu from Pulsar because of the past sale from 149€ to 59€ I think. I put it against the Zen compressor of Acoustica Audio’s Green4 and I have to say:

- very near both of them in the results
- Zen was very consistent against Mu at glueing, being the second a little weak in some frequency ranges
- Mu has a nice sidechain function and it's quite nice for the middle frequencies to bring them upfront
-Zen has two compressors in one - slow and fast, you can set them to different attack times and in a way (different approach) does the same as the Mu sidechain: affecting different frequency ranges, moreover sonic content because of the transients types, e.g. percussion against sustained notes
- the two compressors do a similar job and both have this 3D fat round warm factor

For me buying Mu having already Green4 Zen compressor was not worth the deal, specially saving for other big investments this start of the year, but I could also recommend Mu from Pulsar, nice compressor!


----------



## merty (Jan 13, 2021)

A freeware suggestion, sonimus soneq. Engage the woow and drive without passing the meter.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 13, 2021)

When reading "Warm, Fat & Round", then the first thing that comes to my mind is Kush Audio. Love their UBK-1, it somehow even manages bringing 'dead' samples to life


----------



## Hettoblaster (Jun 30, 2021)

Have you checked this one out yet? Does a great job when used subtle 








Expanse 3D


Sound deeper, wider and bigger!




unitedplugins.com


----------

